# Boarding the train



## Rincewind (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello,

I'm from Europe and never traveled with Amtrak before - until now. November I will go from New York to Los Angeles with Amtrak in Coach. I will take the 65 Northeast regional from New York to DC on a saturday at 3AM. The train will arrive in New York 2:15AM. I read that the boarding is quite different in the US compared to Germany. In Germany you can enter the train when it arrives. I read that in the US, there is a boarding procedure compared to entering a plane?

Is it possible to enter the train at 2:15 and taking a nap or do I have to wait until maybe 10 minutes before the departure?

Thank you for helpful comments.


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes larger stations in the US that have enclosed waiting terminals like New York, LA, Washington DC, Chicago etc its more airline style. If you have a coach class ticket you will wait in the main Amtrak area until they announce for the 65 regional usually about 20 minutes prior. They only make one announcement. People will line/queue up at the announced gate for an Amtrak staff member who will check tickets before you enter the tracks. Depending on how full the train is/how the conductors wish to handle it they maybe standing on the platform saying for cities x, Y, and z please get in this car. If they don't direct you to a specific car grab any coach car. I doubt there will be many folks not looking for some sleep at 3am but if you want to improve your chances ask a conductor to direct you to the quiet car. Your ticket will be scanned/collected once you get onboard and the train is moving.

If you have a business class ticket you can wait in the Club Acela and they will send you down to the tracks from there.

At our smaller stations the procedure is much more relaxed. They may or may not have station personnel to announce the arriving train and people just walk onto the platform.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2015)

65/67 board in the middle of the night, the Club Acela isn't open.

He needs someone that's boarded that specific train in New York to speak to that particular procedure.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2015)

The boarding procedures are different at different stations. In some stations you can wait on the platform before the train arrives, however in New York you can not. You must wait until after the train arrives and they announce boarding. There is an Amtrak awaiting area, in the center of the station with seats. It is located next to the gate for track 7/8, you may wish to wait there until you board.

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2015)

Hope you enjoy your stay in the US and your adventure crossing the country on Amtrak!

Suggestion: visit Penn Station in New York ( NYP) the day before you catch the train in the wee hours.

This way you will learn where everything is located in the Station and where you will need to go to wait and to catch your train.,( your platform will be downstairs from the Amtrak waiting room, either via escelator or elevator.)

Also, it is worth it to upgrade your ticket to Business Class on this train.

You will be in the same car with the cafe ( a curtain seperates them like first class on an airplane).

You will have comfortable 2x1 Seating that recline, curtains on the windows to block out the lights of the stations you stop in( they are very bright @ NYP)and also a guaranteed seat ( not a particular seat but you get to choose when you board, the Single seats mean you won't have a seat mate)

Also consider joining this Forum as a Member, its free and you will be able to read and participate in all of the various Forums. There are many valuable tips and lots of information here for first time riders of Amtrak as well as about this Country and the Cities you'll visit and the sights you will see!


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ryan said:


> 65/67 board in the middle of the night, the Club Acela isn't open.
> 
> He needs someone that's boarded that specific train in New York to speak to that particular procedure.


Right sorry the caffiene hadnt kicked in yet.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Hope you enjoy your stay in the US and your adventure crossing the country on Amtrak!
> 
> Suggestion: visit Penn Station in New York ( NYP) the day before you catch the train in the wee hours.
> 
> ...


No more 2x1 on 65/66/67..

Also BC tickets don't grant access to any ClubAcela Lounge unless one has Select+ or Select E status or a coupon. But at 3am it's closed as already mentioned.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2015)

So they put one of those Cattle Car Amcans on #66/#67 for the Biz Class Car? It's not worth the Upgrade charge then!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 6, 2015)

BC sold out every day.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> BC sold out every day.


Yep, soon as the long rumored Viewliner IIs enter Service, this Train should be #2 in line ( Card #1) for adding a Sleeper! Chances of it selling out are excellent

since NEC riders seem willing to shell out big bucks to ride Amtrak!

Maybe in late 2016???


----------



## Rincewind (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you to everyone. 

@Jimhudson

My plan is to check in my luggage friday morning so I can take a look around Penn Station.


----------

